# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 5, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey everyone !



Happy Birthday to *Chickenlittle586

inkelepht::bouquet:arty:





*Congrats to *Swanklake* on her new fosters Echo and Freddi! What a wonderful thing to do for a couple of buns!

:thumbup


These bunnies need our vibes!

*BlueSkyeAcresRabbitry*'s hopping rabbit Magic is having some ear problems. Hoepfully nothing serious!

:bunnyheart



Be sure to pop into our introductory area and say Hello to the new members!

:stikpoke



FEATURED BLOGS:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31099&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32169&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25493&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30993&forum_id=6


Bye!

:toastingbuns[/align]

[align=center]*NOTICE: Don't forget to check the pinned topics!! If you hit the recent button when you are on themain forum page,all the pinned topics will show up first. There are changes to these nearly almost every day!*[/align]

[align=center]DID YOU RESCUE A BUNNY???? [/align]

[align=center]WEWANT YOUR PICTURES!!! [/align]

[align=center]~bo
[/align]


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 5, 2008)

also nemo needs some good vibes...he has to go under anesthesia in two weeks on president's day to clean out an infected tear duct....

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

*Condolences going out to GoinBackToCali, her father died last night. She sent me this information and asked that I post it to the forum.*

FROM ZIN:

My face is huge, from crying all night. My dad never really *got better* it was something we were all to be prepared for at any time, and if it didn't happen, we all uttered a huge collective sigh of relief. He was in the navy for 25 years, worked for the USPS for 35. He retired in August of 98 with the intentions of traveling with my mom, following the 98 holiday season with the family. Bought a fancy motor home and all. Sat in his easy chair Christmas day, and while we all thought he was sleeping, he was having a series of strokes. Then he kept falling, then the memory loss, dementia..
I know it probably is for the best, and just writing all this is bring a flood of emotions that is really pushing past the Xanax that Kim, Eddie's wife gave me..LOL.
I am gonna do a blog about it on my LiveJournal, when I can control more of my emotions, that I may post excerpts from on my blog on the forum. 
My consolation is he was in his chair, remote in hand, and my mom thought he fell asleep watching TV again. That was his favorite pastime, rapidly changing channels and irritating the tar out of my mom. So at least he didn't fall and injure himself or lapse into some coma. He was 74, He was loved, he will be missed.
Gawd I am all Boohooey.. I look like a Kangaroo when I cry cause my face all swells up and gets red.
There is 2 people.. men wise.. that can control me.. well 3.. but one doesn't count, and apparently can be tasored into submission. When I say control, I mean, when I am upset, or about to be upset they can manhandle me and sit on me or hold me against something if I go into hysterics. Eddie and my husband. Rick was gone with his friend. So when Eddie AND Kim show up, and they have the "grim" face and Kim "needs to talk to me" I think My heart literally stopped beating. I thought Rick was dead actually.. he was on his motorcycle.
My mother never wants to deliver bad news to me herself.
That ticks me off.
But she's been like that all her life, so eh.. what am I gonna do about it.

I am sorry to dump on you.. I just meant to type a quick note.. and it all just came blabbering out.sorry sorry sorry.

Could you do me a solid and copy and paste this to the forum? I got some notifications that I got some emails, so this can just update people.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh gosh, poor Zin. My condolences and best wishes to her and her family xx


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 5, 2008)

Zin....prayers are being lifted for you and your family. I know how hard it is....my mom died last Sunday. Please take care of yourself, and know that we're thinking of you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your mom, pumpkin! Was it sudden?


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Zin and Pumpkin :in tears:.

:hearts


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 5, 2008)

Not really. She was 84, and my dad passed away 9 months ago, so she was more than ready. She was in a nursing home, and had stopped eating and drinking. She's with my dad now, and that's what she's wanted for a long time. They had been married 54 years. Thanks for asking.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to both you Zin for your father and pumpkin for your mother, I'm so sorry. How hard this must be. Thinking of you both.:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bless her heart. When they lose their spouse, it seems they go so quickly when they are older. I'm so sorry you lost them both. *

*My hubby's grandma is in a nursing home and she's 92 years old. Grandpa died a few years ago and she's not been the same. She went from still driving and being very active to not hardly able to tend to herself.*

*It's so hard to watch them change like that. I know it must be in some sense, a relief to know she's not trapped by her aged body now. *

*:hug:*

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> Not really. She was 84, and my dad passed away 9 months ago, so she was more than ready. She was in a nursing home, and had stopped eating and drinking. She's with my dad now, and that's what she's wanted for a long time. They had been married 54 years. Thanks for asking.


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 6, 2008)

My condolences Pumpkin... such a sad loss... and poor Zin, such a tough gauntlet to go through... 

Hugs and sympathy to both of you. So much loss lately. :sad:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for your condolences. This forum is so comforting and loving. Again, thank you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh goodness. I am so sorry, Zin and Pumpkin. My condolences to both of you, and your families.

Jan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 7, 2008)

so sorry for your loss Zin and Pumpkin


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 7, 2008)

My condolences to both Zin and Pumpkin. I am truly sorry for your loss. It is supposed to be "easier" as people get on in years but the reality is that even if they are 113 yrs old (like my gpa was) it still hurts as all heck.

May God keep you and your family strong.:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mum aswell Pumpkin. My best wishes to you and your family... 

xx


----------

